# 75 Gallon cheapo tank - Updated 3/13



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

what about a pair of angels and a pair of discus the the cards, etc..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i really like them, but they seem too common now a days. i dont see congos too often and theyre pretty neat


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the angel idea....I miss my angels You are right that they are pretty common, but they are so pretty and graceful. Then again, trying congos would be cool too. 
But I'm excited about my new rams...hopefully more when they start to come out of hiding. 

Have you thought about using a soil substrate? Just throwing that out there. I liked the way a tank I set-up for a friend that I did that way. I sometimes think the plants in that tank without CO2 grow faster than many of mine do!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i would do soil, but when i leave for college i dont think my parents will have enough time to maintain it and do water changes so algae might take over


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I setup the soil substrate tank in August and havn't done a water change yet! Soil substrate method... Just do top offs and don't move the plants around once they are planted and things have gone great. Just something to consider as I don't want to push this on you. I just thought that using real "soil" seemed more natural. But then both of my own tanks are eco-complete....ha

Edit...are you saying that when you leave for college the rents will just take the plants out and just run it with plastic and fish? If thats the case...I get your point about them not wanting to do the planted tank maintenance.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

really? i'll look into it  are you talking mineralized soil? my dad is really itching to fill this thing up lmao i have to keep telling him you have to be patient. 

edit: that mineralized thread is great, i think im going to do that now. thanks matt!  should i be looking at around 1 inch mineralized soil, and 2 inches of colorquartz?


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Discus are really neat fish. My friend has a few blood pigeons and they're gorgeous. Just make sure you do a bit of reading if you aren't familiar with them.

Angels are my personal favorite. Your #2 doesn't sound too bad. Gold marble angels and koi angels are my personal favorite. :icon_cool


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i really like white koi angels  

discus are pretty difficult fish, but my dad used to breed them so he knows whats up, or at least more than i do!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I used about an 1.5" (i think) of top soil from Lowes and then 1.5" of regular aquarium gravel. Some threads talked about using a thin layer (dusting) of peat to prevent algae, but I think thats BS. How can a dusting of peat in the tank do anything for algae? I'm a plant scientist and had a hard time getting that one. Oh and make sure you don't get top soil with any perlite in it...the white fluffy stuff in potting mix. I'm not sure about using colorquartz as a topping....

He just fertilizes his tank every few weeks with a small dose of NO3 and KH2PO4 and feeds his fish HEAVILY. Only algae the tank has is some thread algae and I think thats only because I gave him some plants that had it to begin with....oops. That stuff is as pita to get rid off. 

Its a 55 gallon with a regular shop light with 2 T8 daylight bulbs from Lows (6). The fixture is 2X overdriven with a bigger ballast. 

Other than pruning every month or two, scraping algae off the glass, and toping the water off, its so easy. Now I just have to figure out how to get rid of all the snails.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah i second the mineralized soil idea. i just saw cah925's 40g breeder tanks up close and they are AMAZING. its truly the soil that makes the difference, and its literally dirt cheap :0

yeah rents don't always keep up with the maintenance so its better to be low light/tech. i like the angels idea , they'll look great in a big tank. 

what college have you thought of going to?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

UF! 

and FSU :flick: or FIU.

@matt, why arent you sure about capping it with colorquartz? aarons thread on APC did it


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I just havn't used the quartz or read about it. But if you read about it and people had success it should be fine.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The Colorquartz is an inert substrate. You won't gain anything by using it, but it won't hurt either. I used Turface (inert) in one of my 40 breeders with the mineralized soil and Black Flourite in the other. Other than color, you really can't tell any difference with the plants.

btw, I'm not sure about your major (which should be a deciding factor for you), but I like the UF campus and atmosphere MUCH more than FSU.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

my major will be something business related, and FIU has a good business school, UF too. i wana end up somewhere where it gets colder than 45 in the winter, so i'm really liking UF  

im going to buy 3 bags of topsoil today to get started on this mineralizing thing.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright ive got my top soil. 3 bags of timblerland all natural topsoil. its basically all wood chips so it took a while to rinse. right now its on its first drying cycle, i think i'll do 5 drying cycles. its supposed to rain tomorrow  so i hope i can get a few in tonight.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I HAZ A STOCKING RECOMMENDATION

5 altum angels
40-50 cardinals
20 otos

i love dreaming about having tanks like this


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha i cant even keep discus how do you think i can keep altums?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i believe altums are easier than discus


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

proof?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wheres yours?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i dunno i just heard they were harder  

anyway, would 130W of PC light be medium low? i dont want to add co2 but i want to grow plants like hygro angustifolia and vals and other low light stems.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

why not go T5 or MH?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im looking into the T5HO SLR fixture. 108W of T5HO SLR + 32W of T8 = medium light??


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

no idea about t8, but u could always do this:

2-2x54w t5HO (http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-4ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html)

or 

1-4x54w t5HO (http://fishneedit.com/4ft4bulbs-with-l44.html)


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i think 108 t5ho would grow the vals and most of everything else and it'll keep it low maintenance. 

UF was amazing during december, the trees were changing color, it was cold but not freezing cold. it was great the atmosphere was awesome. oh and we just won the national championship again so theres a TON of school spirit. its really inspiring. The warrington college of business at UF is spectacular , i went to one of their seminars and i was really impressed. FIU is good too, a lot of my friends go there. 

oh and i talked to KyleT and he said that you can mention UF and FIU but you can't mention "FSu" something about the blasphemy crashing the server or something like that. :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks fish! i totally forgot about fishneedit! are they good fixtures? i can trade off a little heat for that price, these are tropical fish 

monkey- i just hope i can get into UF


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they are OK fitures, reflectors are ok, but the design is nice, i dont think they are like Jebo though and dont produce a lot of heat. they apparently have very good fans i think


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright i think im going to go with that one then once it gets in stock. for now im gonna borrow the lights from my 20long and i guess grow the HC and glosso outside. we'll see how that goes


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

get the 4x54w one, lol

216w of t5, crazy high light.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i know thats like my fish need sunglasses  

i dont want to do CO2 in this tank, just some excel dosing maybe so i'll get the 2x54 when it gets back in stock


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

OR, get the 4x54 and run 2 most of time and have a midday burst DD lol


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

2 54 Watt T5 bulbs on a 55 gallon is going to be medium to high light. Dont underestimate the power of T5's with good reflectors. I only run 3 54 watt T5 on my 75 with CO2. You may get into some algae problems with 2 54 watt on a 55 gallon without CO2. T8's are cheap and work well on a low tech system so I would consider those too. If you are going with T5 I wouldn't skimp and buy a crappy fixture 

4X54 watt on a 55 without CO2 is just rediculous IMO.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

a 55? i have a 75  and im doing a 2x54 T5HO


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

heres another light....

http://www.marineandreef.com/Nova_Extreme_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Current_USA_p/rcu01129.htm


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry...75 it is. I think 2x54 watt would be the limit for a 75 without CO2. I wouldn't go over 8hrs of photoperiod.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah im going to go with the current fixture then


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

good price too. 
thats awesome that you found the one with the right bulbs, usually for the currents you have to replace the actinics.
marine and reef seems like a good website, i wonder how long it takes them to ship stuff, have you ordered from them before?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah it didnt take long at all. just standard UPS shipping.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

chris127 said:


> UF!
> 
> and FSU :flick: or FIU.


USF and FSU have some of the best schools of business in FL, IMO (I went to USF, and about half my family went to FSU).

FIU if you want to go into international business, though (one of my sis-in-laws went there).

That's my 2cents, anyways.

I went to USF just b/c they gave me the most $$ to go! LOL


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol yeah i talked to some of the counselors and the recomended USF and FIU for international business, and i think i want to do that. ive also got a friend (this kid is like my clone, i swear) that is going to USF for intl business and explained how i should choose USF over UF. 

hey laurallee, is colorquartz sharp at all? ive never seen it or felt it but i want to keep some cories and i dont want them to loose their barbels. 

do you guys think 2 bags of mineralized topsoil will be enough? this stuff is dirt cheap (HAH. :flick:) but two bags looks like enough to cover about 1/2"-1" of space.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

2 bags would be plenty...maybe even 1


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright i wont use the 3rd bag then. i guess i have to take a break since its gonna be raining tomorrow  but it should be pretty dry after the front comes thru so i'll see if i can get a few cycles in


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice. I knew you couldn't resist the plants for this tank 
Oh, and I have a friend that goes to USF, no wait, it's UCF, lol nevermind. Too many 3 letter colleges in FL lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i realized cichlids are beasts but plants are king  and i can always get some an apisto pair! 

that and my dad wanted a planted tank. he wouldnt allow a "plain old african orgy" lmao


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

you could go with a catalina light fixture.. they make quality fixtures, look great, and affordable.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im just going to use the lights from my 20 along with the stock fixture. 72W T5 + 32 W T8= 104W = medium low light? 

and i spotted some half dollar sized koi angels at the LFS i like  they also had some asian rummynose, im surprised because they usually have just the generic tropical fish.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright my dad wants amazonia lol, so were getting 4 9L and i have 1 9L left over in the 20. i guess i dont need an RO/DI filter anymore for discus  

does 72W T5 + 32 W T8= 104W = medium low light?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> does 72W T5 + 32 W T8= 104W = medium low light?


Medium I guess. for a 75g the recommended would be around 150W @ 2 wpg (assuming even distribution). You can check out this link for some good information on lighting requirements

http://www.theplantedtankfaq.com/lightingFAQ.html


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

ColorQuartz is not sharp, just make sure you get the T-grade, not the S-grade.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

amazonia? thats awesome! your dad really wants this tank to look good.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright so we didnt go with amazonia. my mom didnt want to spend $150 on dirt  so we capped the mineralized soil with a couple inches of gravel that came with the tank. my dad just wants to make it the best looking super low cost tank. i'll be planting and scaping with what i have tonight and maybe i'll get some pics up :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay for pics


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yay for i have 4 different color bulbs and it looks like a rainbow!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> yay for i have 4 different color bulbs and it looks like a rainbow!


lol! 6500k, 8000k 10000k and actinic maybe?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

6500k, whatever colormax is, 10000k, and an actinic  i found the other 6500k to replace the actinic though, so now theres only 3 colors  im getting a 6500k bulb for the giant 48" fixture tomorrow. 

how do i stock this tank? do predator or prey go in first?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

chris127 said:


> how do i stock this tank? do predator or prey go in first?


Both at the same time:icon_twis More fun to watch that way.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hahaha. idk what kind of schooling fish i want... i know im getting some koi angels and some panda cories, but im lost on the prey.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it only took 2 hours to fill up  









theres not many plants in there yet, no one wants to sell me any!! so it doesnt look too fantastic. 









total cost so far: $182
tank, stand, gravel, AC 110, 48" light, and a bunch of other goodies - $170 
mineralized soil supplies - $12 
eheim 2215 - already had 
2 - 36W coralife T5 - already had 
guppy and endler couple - already had
hardscape - already had


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank looks great. What kinda plants are you looking for? Did you get the plants I sent you yet?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im looking for low light stuff. check my sns thread! no, but stuff from you always takes 3 days. idk what im going to do with it now that i took my 10 down lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> im looking for low light stuff. check my sns thread! no, but stuff from you always takes 3 days. idk what im going to do with it now that i took my 10 down lol.


you could put it in this tank haha


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do i have high enough light? i'll try it out and see what happens


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

you got the tank for $170? and everything else? what a steal, thats awesome!
the hardscape looks nice.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like the tank so far. it should look great when it grows in (which may be a while since its low tech...)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

added 10 pristella tetras, theyre fun to watch  angels will probably come friday or saturday as long as there are no ammonia spikes by then.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! Looks great so far


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job! I hope you have success with this method and I hope you find some more plants!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks guys  this is a very budgeted tank so we'll see where it goes!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Fun thread! You guys are a hoot. Your Dad seems pretty cool.... wish mine had been into tanks. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You have a 2217 on that, right?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

not yet, i should be getting one this week though to work along side the 2215.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you already bought one? I'm considering selling mine...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nope  pm me...


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

chris127 said:


> im looking for low light stuff. check my sns thread! no, but stuff from you always takes 3 days. idk what im going to do with it now that i took my 10 down lol.


what types?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

basically anything i can get for cheap thats low/medium light. im not too picky


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

chris127 said:


> basically anything i can get for cheap thats low/medium light. im not too picky


i'll give u some free duckweed :icon_cool


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> basically anything i can get for cheap thats low/medium light. im not too picky


Well, in that case, I have tons of different anubias like golden and 'eyes' and regular nana, maybe some barteri that I could sell.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Well, in that case, I have tons of different anubias like golden and 'eyes' and regular nana, maybe some barteri that I could sell.


LOL okay, not anubias though. ive got a local guy for that


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright the heaters fried we need a new one. any recommendations 300W models? hydor in-lines are out of the question unfortunately, too expensive...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

update time! things have been chugging along. the plants are all pretty low tech. fish are 4 angels, 9 pristellas, 6 otos, 1 endler, and 1 ABNP. things are sort of haphazardly organized because i havent gotten around to moving them lately. this is basically my dads tank but i think ive taught him well  

FTS









the angels are on speed..









ABN.. awesome little sucker


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no school today (yay!!) so i had some time to stuff my hands in the tank and movie things around a bit. i added a couple more rocks and i think they fit in pretty well. and ignore my famous floating islands... i never seem to take them out  and who'd have thought najas grass would replace rotala??


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! I really want a 75 now. Your tank looks great.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks man! 75's are awesome, theyre not too big but not too small. and theyre pretty easy to light on a budget. honestly, id rather have a 75 than anything bigger. 

do you guys think my CPD's would be eaten/picked on by the tetras or angels if i put them in here?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> thanks man! 75's are awesome, theyre not too big but not too small. and theyre pretty easy to light on a budget. honestly, id rather have a 75 than anything bigger.
> 
> do you guys think my CPD's would be eaten/picked on by the tetras or angels if i put them in here?


I wouldn't think so, but what do I know :icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah what do you know :hihi: 

i added the subcurrent filter to this tank and now the waters a movin! ive never seen the pristellas school so well


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I personally don't think the CPDs would work with the angels in there. From my experience, any small tetra/rasbora/danio will be eaten by the angels if it is small enough to fit in its mouth.

Basically, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah thats what i thought. i'll keep em in the 45p then


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

the tanks coming nicely along. are the plants growing progressively? if so are you just dosing excel+light or what.

my dad is pretty involved with me on my 10gal ^^..i think i could've went with a bigger tank but its in my room so the 10 is more convenient. maybe i'll ask him to buy a 30gal rimless for me soon lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

check craigslist for cheap thanks. we got the 75 + stand + filter + canopy + 48" ghetto light for $175  im not even dosing excel and things are going great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> check craigslist for cheap thanks. we got the 75 + stand + filter + canopy + 48" ghetto light for $175  im not even dosing excel and things are going great!


Too bad people around here suck at cheap aquariums :hihi:
http://lexington.craigslist.org/for/1064188497.html
http://lexington.craigslist.org/for/1069249265.html
http://lexington.craigslist.org/for/1063999364.html
:icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao did you look at the stock list on the last tank?? im calling peta :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

more pictures! 

left side..









right side.. 









angels chilling by the moss..









i just liked this view 









pleco lurkin!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice, chris. It really does look awesome. The moss looks super healthy! Awesome bn too!


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, super crisp, healthy and vibrant! So jealous. Great find getting the set up for $175. :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wee update. i added some things. its starting too look jungley!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, wee. It looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The Irish in me took over  oh yah, were getting 20 cardinals soon


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

looking nice. is that rotala sp. green i see making a nice bush in the middle/right of the tank? i'm envious!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks!  It's actually rotala rotun, but the pics are really green and the pink is pretty faint cause it's such low light


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

_My_ Rotala Rotundifolia?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> _My_ Rotala Rotundifolia?


no idea. you want it back or something?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

post trim 









that trim bought me these. "scardi-cards"


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishy list: 

21 cardinal tetras
9 pristella/xray tetras
4 angels (trying to get rid of the orange, he doesnt fit in with the koi lol) 
9 otos 
1 ABN
2 sailfin mollies (surprisingly good algae control) 
4 zebra danios
4 emerald cories


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dude! I love it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you always say that! thanks  cardinals are really awesome, ive never seen so much color in a fish! and might i add i got a great deal on them. 21 for $46


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

tonight, my dad discovered that fish WILL chase a laser pointer... :icon_roll


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

chris127 said:


> tonight, my dad discovered that fish WILL chase a laser pointer... :icon_roll


:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> :fish::fish::fish:


. :fish::fish::fish:




fixed it


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

chris127 said:


> . :fish::fish::fish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

:hihi:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

chris127 said:


> tonight, my dad discovered that fish WILL chase a laser pointer... :icon_roll


Parents are just kids in older bodies.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

update?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> update?


soon! 

oh, and for the last month we've been running just 40W of T8 and everythings looking gravy roud:


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

fish will chase lasers??? wow..!
my dogs go NUTS over the 'little red dot'
they sit on the couch staring at the ceiling waiting for it to 'appear'
i can send them running down the hallway with it
and my boyfriend likes to try to get them to bite each others tails.

hahah


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sooo my dad needs a new light for his tank. were getting the 2x36 AHsupply kit roud: 

im gonna rescape it when schools out. noo idea what im gonna do.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

really nice. and love those cardinals. makes me wonder if I should get some myself


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do it 

were down to 10 since a couple died off and my betta attacked a few


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

what are you using for lighting? Your tank is looking good!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

just a 1x40W t8. stuff has started to look bad after a month of just that, so we decided we had to upgrade.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

hows the tank doing? nice stocking list. where'd you get the cardinals from? thats a great price!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

tanks doing great. aside from some die off of plants from the low light experiment its great. we bought a shop light from home depot with a freakin huge reflector and the tank is bright as hell now. im going to rescape it when i get over this flu deal i have. 

i got the cards from an lfs. i made friends with the guy and his son so he's been giving me pretty good deals. i rarely go there though, i think most of the fish he gets are wild caught and quite touchy.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it is a great tank isn't it. very natural and calming! I think it would look great with a huge school of rummies!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> I think it would look great with a huge school of rummies!


:thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

dang, a flue over the summer? i hate when that happens. i just found out that my friend lives near PG so i might bum a ride from him one weekend and come to one of you guys' SFL meetings.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This is proof that I've been gone for too long.
It looks amazing. Really.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Aw thanks


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank looks great! Lots of nice healthy moss always makes a tank look great :hihi:

Any updates?
-Andrew


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeell. all the healthy moss melted cause we forgot to clean the duckweed off the top of the tank for while. so i went in and removed all the guppy grass, the duckweed, and replanted some hygro tops. pics when it doesnt look so hideous


----------



## BichirAddict (Aug 19, 2008)

update?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well the tank really fell apart... I HATEEEE guppy grass! i spent a few hours today cleaning everything and replanting. Its all hygro angustifolia now! Pics once the poop settles..


----------

